# איך לארגן חתונת שישי מהממת ב-50,000 ש"ח ולהישאר בחיים



## iWrite (1/6/15)

איך לארגן חתונת שישי מהממת ב-50,000 ש"ח ולהישאר בחיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלום לכולם/ן 
לפני יותר מחצי שנה, בן זוגי הציע לי נישואין ואני, שאינני חסידה של כל "עסקי החתונות", פניתי אליכן/ם לשאלות והתייעצויות.
הבטחתי, שאחרי שאתחתן, אכתוב בפורום האם הצליחה המשימה שלי: לארגן חתונת שישי צהריים, אינטימית, רומנטית, בעלות מינימאלית!
ובכן  - המשימה עברה בהצלחה ואני מקיימת את הבטחתי לרשום פה את חוויותיי ומסקנותיי במטרה להוכיח לזוגות המאורסים בהווה ובעתיד שאפשר לקיים חתונה מקסימה בלי הלוואות, חובות ופשיטות רגל 

אני מכירה את בן זוגי כמה שנים טובות, אנחנו חיים ביחד כבר שנתיים, וכשהוא הציע לי נישואין ידעתי ששום רב, אולם וחתיכת נייר, לא ישנו את העובדה שאנחנו בונים ביחד את חיינו המשותפים. אז למה בכלל להתחתן? בתרבות שלנו, החתונה היא אירוע שמטרתו לחגוג את האהבה והמחויבות של גבר ואישה זה לזו, לשמוח בשמחתם ולברך אותם בדרכם המשותפת. אם לא יוצאים מפרופורציות, זה רעיון נחמד למדיי. כשהסכמתי להצעת הנישואין הצהרתי שאני מוכנה לחלוק את האהבה והמחויבות שלנו זה לזו רק בפני האנשים הקרובים  לנו ביותר, וכך, כבר מההתחלה ידענו שזו הולכת להיות חתונת שישי צהריים בנוכחות 120 איש.

אז איך מתחילים?
בשלב הראשון, חשוב לשבת ולהחליט ביחד מה יהיה התקציב לחתונה, כי אחרת, זה סיפור שאינו נגמר.
איך אפשר לדעת מה יהיה התקציב? מתחילים לחשב את ההוצאה הגדולה ביותר שתהייה לכם – המקום בו תערכו את האירוע, שיכלול בתוכו: עיצוב, תאורה, הגברה, מסך ו"המרכזי" מכל – האוכל.

בואו נצא מתוך הנחה שיש לכם 250 מוזמנים (כי מעבר לכמות הזו, זו כבר לא חתונה קטנה).
עכשיו אתם צריכים לחשוב, כמה הגיוני בעיניי לשלם על כל אדם מהמוזמנים שלי? אנחנו החלטנו על 200 שקלים לאדם, סכום יפה מאוד. הכפלנו את הסכום הזה בכמות המוזמנים – יצא 24,000 ₪. 
וואו... 24,000 ₪.... מאיפה נביא סכום שמתקרב לזה. אז כמובן, כמו רובכם, פנינו להורים ושאלנו אותם כמה יהיו מוכנים להעניק  לנו לחתונה (כמתנה, לא הלוואה, מה שמקטין את הסכום משמעותית). כל אחד מהצדדים הסכימו בנדיבותם להביא לנו 25,000 כמתנת חתונה. מבחינתנו זה היה נהדר, כי בכך סגרנו לחלוטין את מכסת התקציב לחתונה.
 מרגע שסגרתם כמות מוזמנים, תקציב ותאריך משוער – אתם צריכים לזכור מרגע זה ואילך, שהאירוע בכף ידכם, אתם קובעים
את הטון ולא שום בעל מקצוע שאתם עתידים לפגוש, אם בעל המקצוע לא יתפשר לכיוונכם וידאג שתהיו מרוצים, הוא לא מתאים לכם!

*הטיפ הכי חשוב שאך ורק בזכותו תוכלו לקיים חתונה יפה בתקציב שפוי – עזרת רבים!*
זו ההזדמנות שלכם להיעזר במשפחה והחברים בשביל למצוא את העסקאות הטובות ביותר והמחירים הזולים ביותר כדי לצלוח
את מסגרת התקציב! לחבר הכי טוב של החתן יש חבר דיג'יי? שווה לכם לקבוע פגישה. אבא של הכלה הוא אלוף במשא ומתן?
בקשו ממנו לטלפן לאולמות שמוצאים חן בעיניכם כדי לקבל עסקה משתלמת. 
בקיצור – הבנתם! אני מבטיחה שלשום חברות לארגון חתונות (מבלי להזכיר שמות) לא יהיה האינטרס לספק לכם את המחירים הטובים ביותר כמו המשפחה והחברים שלכם, שישמחו לקחת חלק ולעזור באירוע המיוחד שלכם!
 אני הולכת לפרסם כאן את הסכומים ששילמנו לכל מספקי השירות ומכיוון שכולם עשו לנו מחירים מיוחדים, אני לא אפרסם את השם של חלקם, כי אם תפנו אליהם, לא תקבלו מחירים דומים. המטרה שלי היא להוכיח שעם קצת תושייה ומשיכה בחוטים החברתיים גם אתם יכולים להגיע לתוצאות דומות.

*חתונת שישי צהריים – התוצאות:*

30,000 ₪ - מתחם האירועים "מולדת" באזור צומת הכפר הירוק, בין רמת השרון לצפון תל אביב.
המחיר כולל בתוכו: קייטרינג, תאורה, הגברה, מסך ומע"מ!
קבלת הפנים והחופה נערכים במתחם הגן המקסים שלהם ולאחר מכן נכנסים למתחם דק מקורה שם מחכים
בופה ארוחת צהריים ורחבת ריקודים.  
יתרונות: מקום צנוע בעיצוב רומנטי, נעים ומשרה אווירה אינטימית. הסאונד במקום טוב, השירות אדיב והאוכל היה נהדר. אני צמחונית והרכבנו עם המנהל תפריט מאוד עשיר ומגוון לאורחים בכלל ולצמחונים בפרט. היה איזון טוב בין בשרי לצמחוני וקיבלנו מכל האורחים פידבקים טובים.
חסרונות: חדר ההתארגנות לחתן והכלה ממש ממש קטן, לא ממוזג, לא מאורגן. אבל זה בעצם החיסרון היחידי!
למי שמחפש לעשות חתונה גדולה המקום לא מכיל יותר מ 250 איש.

1000 ₪ - רב. גם כאן אני רוצה להפיח תקווה בחילוניות בינינו שתופסות את תהליך ההכנה לכלה כפרימיטיבי, מבזה
ומשפיל. מצאנו דרך חברים רב שחסך ממני את כל התהליך. בפגישה הראשונה הבאנו תעודות זהות, תעודות נישואין של
ההורים, שני עדים ונרשמנו. הפעם השנייה שנפגשנו הייתה לפני החופה שחתמנו על הכתובה וזהו. בטקס הוא היה קצר
והוא הקריא דברים יפים. שאר הטקס התנהל לפי הדברים שהקראנו בן זוגי ואני זה לזו.

4,000 ₪ - צלמים. היו לנו בכל האירוע זוג צלמים, אחת וידיאו והשני סטילס, הם זוג חברים של אחות החתן,
בזכות כך הרגשנו בנוח בכל התהליך והיה לנו מאוד כיף.

3,500 ₪ - דיג'יי. חבר של חבר מהמשפחה. מכיוון שהמוטיב של החתונה (ההזמנות, הרחבה והמוסיקה) היה שנות ה-90,
רצינו מישהו רציני עם ניסיון שידאג למוסיקה טובה ומגוונת. אחד האנשים שהכי היינו מרוצים ממנו. היה מאוד שמח ברחבה וכולם נהנו.

2500 ₪ - שמלת כלה. בזמנו, חיפשתי כאן בפורום שעות שרשורים של מקומות לשמלות בתקציב שפוי ואף התייעצתי עם בנות בפורום והרכבתי לי רשימת מקומות שרובן התרכזו בתל אביב.  זה היה לפני שלושה חודשים, לקחתי לי יום חופש באמצע שבוע ונסעתי לדיזינגוף. המקום הראשון ברשימה (מרסלה) כבר לא קיים יותר. במקום השני ברשימה היו דברים זולים יחסית אבל היחס היה אדיש וחסר סבלנות והשמלות נראו בינוניות מאוד. המקום השלישי היה מיותר, השמלות התחילו מ 6500 ₪, לזה אתן קוראות "זול"? בדרכי למקום הרביעי, עברתי בכיכר דיזינגוף וראיתי במקרה בפינת הכיכר סטודיו קטן עם שמלות מאוד יפות. הלכתי להביט בשמלות ופתאום בעלת הסטודיו פתחה את הדלת ושאלה אם אני רוצה להיכנס. כמו שאומרים, גורל. אמרתי לה שזה בזבוז זמן כי התקציב שלי מאוד מוגבל. היא שאלה מה התקציב, ביקשה ממני להמתין והביאה לי כמה שמלות שלדעתה יתאימו לי מאוד (מידות 40-42). איך שלבשתי את השמלה הראשונה יצא לי מן "וואו" כזה. השמלה יפהפייה, ללא מחוך, בדים איכותיים ונעימים לגוף, מעוצבת מעט בפנינים ותחרה, בקיצור, מושלמת. המחיר כולל כמה מדידות ותיקונים שצריך. רותי עצמה מקסימה, שירותית ועם עין יוצאת מן הכלל. קוראים לסטודיו שלה "רותי שמלות כלה" למי שתחפש בגוגל.

כמה מילים על השמלה – בנות, מדובר בחתיכת בד. תחשבו בכנות עם עצמכן, לא משנה אם יש או אין לכן כסף, זה הגיוני לשלם על חתיכת בד אלפי שקלים? שמלה לבנה יפה שתלבשו למשך כמה שעות ואז לא תלבשו יותר לעולם? ונגיד שהוצאתן כמה אלפי שקלים, לפחות שהשמלה תישאר לכן למזכרת! מה נסגר עם תופעת השכרת השמלות! כל החברות שלי שהתחתנו השכירו שמלות ב 5000 ₪! למה הוצאתי 2000 ₪ ? כי באינטרנט זה לא זול יותר וגם לא משתלם יותר, כי אין שמלה לבנה יפה בחנויות בגדים רגילות וכי זה המחיר הטוב ביותר לקבל שמלה יפהפייה ולא יקרה במחיר אחד.

1300 ₪ - בגדי חתן. אם מתחתנים באביב/קיץ, בשביל מה חליפה? למה החתן צריך לסבול? הלכנו לשלל חנויות, ביניהן ZARA שפופולארית לבגדי חתן... מצאנו ב POLGAT בגדים ממש יפים שהם לא "זקנים" וצפויים. במחיר הזה קנינו מכנס מחויט, חולצה וחגורה.

1200 ₪ - שיער. חיפשתי מישהו שעושה איפור ושיער עדין ומחמיא, שגם יוכל לבוא אליי הביתה כדי שאתארגן בנוחות שלי ביום האירוע. חברה הפנתה אותי למי שעשה איפור/שיער לבת דודתה. הוא היה מרגיע ומקצועי בטירוף, התוצאה הייתה מדהימה.


----------



## iWrite (1/6/15)

איך לארגן חתונת שישי חלק ב' ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
500 ₪ - נעליים. זוג נעליים אלגנטיות, יפות וסופר נוחות של "טבע נאות" רקדתי כמה שעות רצוף בלי בעיה.

400 ₪ - שמלת ריקודים + נעלי ריקודים. שמלה לבנה אלגנטית מ "מנגו" + נעליים לבנות שטוחות יפות מ "קליגולה".

500 ₪ - טבעות. טבעות זהב רגילות, בלי עניינים. חברים המליצו לנו על "ג'קסון" באזור הבורסה של רמת גן. תחושת המסחרה שם מטורפת אבל יצאנו מרוצים.

800 ₪ - פרחים. חברה המליצה לי על חברת הפרחים שהשתמשה והבטיחה שבזכותה יעשו לי מחיר מיוחד. המחיר הזה כולל זר כלה, ו-15 זרים לשולחנות.

500 ₪ - אני קוראת לקטגוריה הזו "קשקושים לאורחים". קנינו 120 שרשראות הולה לבנות לאורחים ב "לבנה זוהרים", אריזות מתנה לאורחים שהזמנתי ב"עלי אקספרס", סוכריות לב בגוונים של אדום ו-ורוד מ "טסה שוקולד" לשים בתוך האריזות, ועוד כמה הפתעות שקשורות למוטיב של החתונה שאין טעם שאציין כאן אבל בקיצור – המחיר משתלם.

200 ₪ - ביקשנו שחוץ מהקינוחים הרגילים יכינו ברחבת הריקודים "בר מתוקים" (סוכריות גומי) שאנחנו נספק. המחיר הוא ל 5 ק"ג של ממתקי גומי בכל הצורות והטעמים שבחרנו ב "טסה שוקולד".

1600 ₪ - אלכוהול. המחירים שדורשים אולמות אירועים כדי לספק את האלכוהול בעצמם הוא מופקע. תוכלו למצוא בארץ שפע של מקומות לקנות כמה בקבוקי אלכוהול, בירות ומשקאות אנרגיה שתרצו במחירים משתלמים מאוד.

1000 ₪ נוספים – הלכו לגוונים לשיער, סיכות פרחים לשיער וטיפולי יופי לפנים.

 סך הכול – 49,000 ₪.

מה לא נכלל בתקציב (שבמקרה שלנו היה ללא עלות) אבל כדאי לקחת בחשבון:
- הזמנות חתונה: חברתי הטובה מעצבת גראפית והיא השקיעה מזמנה וכשרונה לעצב לנו הזמנות לחתונה. ההדפסות והמעטפות להזמנות נעשו דרך חבר של קרוב משפחה שבבעלותו בית דפוס.

סיכום החוויה:
החודשים שלפני החתונה חלפו מהר ולצערי מפאת האופי הפרפקציוניסטי שלי, לוו בהרבה רגעי מתח ועצבים, על כל דבר שעלול היה להשתבש או שלא הוכן בדיוק לזמן שביקשתי בשלב ההכנות. רציתי שיהיה צנוע, אלגנטי אך מוקפד ועשוי בהרבה מחשבה. בסופו של דבר, הכול מסתדר והכול מוכן, אז הקשבתי לעצת חכמים ולמודי ניסיון וביום עצמו שחררתי לגמרי. הייתי שלווה ואפילו אדישה, נהניתי מכל רגע, מהאיפור והשיער, מהצילומים הזוגיים, מהצילומים המשפחתיים שהתקיימו במקום לפני קבלת הפנים, מטקס החופה ומהמסיבה הגדולה שאחרי. מרגע שהתארגנתי ועד שהסתיימה החתונה עברו 12 שעות. בשבילי זה הרגיש כמו שעה. הייתי בהלם שזהו, נגמר. תחושת הקלה, עצב ושמחה בבת אחת.

כלות יקרות,
למרות כל הלחצים מסביב, מהחברות, האימא והדודות, החתונה לא צריכה להפוך להיות כל עולמכן! נכון, זה אירוע של "פעם" בחיים, כביכול, אבל הוא נגמר כל כך מהר, אין לכן מושג כמה! זה אירוע חשוב אבל לא הכי חשוב. תיקחו בפרופורציות, תנסו לצמצם את ההכנות למינימום והכי חשוב – תיהנו ביום עצמו, אל תחשבו על כלום חוץ מבן הזוג והחוויה שאתם עוברים ביחד. ממילא זה יגמר תוך מספר שעות ומרוב ההתרגשות לא תזכרו הרבה ממה שהיה.

מקווה שהשיתוף הארוך שלי ישתלם ויעזור למישהו/י בהמשך


----------



## ronitvas (2/6/15)

וווואוווווו כל הכבוד!!! 
איזה קרדיטים מפורטים ומקסימים!!
ממממממ.... מה עם תמונות???

מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם והמון מזל טוב


----------



## iWrite (4/6/15)

תודה רבה רונית


----------



## rachelMcfadden (3/6/15)

וואוו! איזה כיף  
נתת לי הרבה דברים לחשוב עליהם... תודה רבה!
מזל טוב


----------



## iWrite (4/6/15)

איזה כיף, אני שמחה! תודה לך


----------



## neurotica (3/6/15)

הכל טוב ויפה בתיאוריה 
אבל למי שאין מראש 50,000 שקל מההורים זה לא בדיוק ריאלי.
והאמת שאמנם הרבה זמן לא הייתי בפורום ובתחום אבל חוץ מכך ששמלת הכלה עלתה כמה אלפים פחות משמלה ממוצעת אני לא ממש רואה הבדל בין המחירים שאת מציינת למחירים הרגילים שזכורים לי בשוק. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp
בכל מקרה, שיהיה מזל טוב!


----------



## elinoket (3/6/15)

לא מדוייק 
צלמים ותקליטנים נדיר למצוא מישהו במחירים האלו
וגם איפור ושיער לכלה צריך לחפש טוב במחיר הזה
גם סידורי פרחים יצא להם זול מהממוצע
כמובן שהיו דברים שהם במחירים רגילים ואפילו יותר יקרים ממה שאני שילמתי (כמו חליפת חתן), אבל בסופו של דבר העבודה הטובה השתלמה להם אין ספק...


----------



## dori78 (3/6/15)

שימי לב שהיא ציינה במפורש 
הצלמים והתקליטן חברים של המשפחה.
זה לא מחיר שוק.


----------



## Shir Rose (3/6/15)

צילום ומוסיקה בהחלט לא במחיר ריאלי 
אפשרי כן לצמצם בעלויות של אלו אם עושים וידאו ארוך ולא עריכה מלאה
אם אלבומים כיסים או לדחות את ההוצאה שלהם לזמן מאוחר יותר או להוציא למעצב חוץ ואז אפשר להיות בטווח ה-6000 לצילום

במוסיקה- לא חייבים את ה-דיג'יי ואפשר ל"הסתפק" בשמות מעט פחות מוכרים ולא פחות טובים במחירים יותר שפויים, בעיקר באמצע שבוע, אפשר לקבל דיל ב4000 ובעיקר בחורף


----------



## עתלי פרח (8/6/15)

מסכימה איתכן לגבי רוב הדברים 
אני רואה בעיקר חיסכון בשמלה גם. אבל לגבי די ג'יי המחירים האלו כן קיימים היום אם את לוקחת מישהו בלי אטרקציות ודברים שהם נוספים על התקלוט בלבד. אנחנו סגרנו ב3000 דרך דיל כשלדבריו המחיר הרגיל שלו הוא 3500 ומדובר בדי ג'יי שהוא יחסית ידוע ומומלץ באזור השרון... ואם זה אכן לא נפוץ בכלל, נחמד לשמוע שהיה לנו מזל למצוא אותו כי הוא היה הראשון ברשימה שלנו.


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (3/6/15)

קצת מצחיק לבקר דווקא את זה, כשעלות חתונה ממוצעת היא 100K.


----------



## neurotica (3/6/15)

גם קצת מצחיק לטעון שהם עמדו בתקציב 
כשבפועל ההורים מימנו להם את החתונה.
&nbsp
אולי אני סתם ממורמרת כי אין לי את הפריווילגיה הזו, אבל מצד שני החתונה שלנו הסתכמה בעלות כוללת של 30K אז אולי אפשר גם להסתדר בלעדיה.


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (4/6/15)

נראה לי שהשורה השנייה שלך אומרת הכל. 
לעמוד בתקציב לא קשור לשאלה מאיפה הוא הגיע, זה קשור ללהגדיר כמה כסף יש ולעמוד בזה. אם יש כסף מההורים אין שום סיבה לא לקבל אותו ולא לספור אותו.


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (4/6/15)

כוונת המשורר 
הם עמדו בתקציב שנקבע על ידי הסכום שההורים יכלו לתת.
נכון שבד"כ הכוונה היא לתקציב שנקבע ע"י מתנות האורחים, אבל הפעם היא אמרה די במפורש לאיזה תקציב התכוונה.
אנחנו עשינו חתונה ב 40K בערך, עם 109 אורחים.
גם אנחנו "עמדנו בתקציב" מאותה בחינה - רק שאצלנו התהליך היה הפוך - ההורים הסכימו לממן רק אחרי שהערכנו את התקציב, והם ראו שאנחנו לא משתוללים עם העלויות.
מבחינת מתנות מהאורחים, יוצא ש"כמעט עמדנו בתקציב". אז סוג של "נכשלנו" בלתכנן חתונה שתכסה את עצמה.
עם זאת חייבת לציין - חתונה שתכסה את עצמה לא הייתה המטרה שלנו. הכסף שקיבלנו - גם מההורים וגם מהאורחים היה בונוס בשבילנו. אלמלא ידענו שנוכל לעמוד בסכום הזה גם בלי המתנות - לא היינו עורכים אירוע מלכתחילה.
&nbsp


----------



## iWrite (4/6/15)

זה לא מצחיק זו המציאות, כוונת המשורר היא 
היי neurotica
השאלה מאיפה הכסף - ממש לא רלוונטית לדברים שכתבתי.
יכולתי באותה מידה לכתוב שהכסף הגיע מאיתנו אבל אני ריאלית - רוב רובן של החתונות
ממומנות על ידי הורי החתן והכלה. לנו למשל, בניגוד אליכם, לא הייתה הפריבילגיה לממן את החתונה בעצמנו.
בכל מקרה, יכולנו להחזיר להורינו את כל הכסף מהמתנות של החתונה אבל אני שמחה ומעריכה את התעקשותם לראות
בכסף שהביאו לנו הצדדים כמתנת חתונה.
&nbsp
לולאה אינסופית - זה דווקא לא המקרה. לאחר מחשבה ובדיקה דקדקנית התקציב שערכנו הסתכם ב 50K
זאת אומרת, אנחנו קבענו את התקציב ובמקרה זה הסתדר עם נדיבותם של הורינו ונכונותם לסייע.
&nbsp
עוד פיה אחת פחות - תודה על כל הדברים שכתבת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp


----------



## elinoket (3/6/15)

כל הכבוד! מחכים גם לתמונות


----------



## iWrite (4/6/15)

תודה רבה


----------



## מיכלימיכל (4/6/15)

רוצה לחזק, עשינו חתונה ל 250 מוזמנים בעלות של 70,000 ש"ח. 
זה בהחלט אפשרי!
החלטנו שאנחנו מתחתנים בחורף כדי לחסוך עלויות ויצא לנו יום שמש מקסים וחמים, התחתנו ביום רביעי באולם מאוד ותיק ומוכר.
עלות מנה- 190 ש"ח.
די'גיי מדהים שבקיץ עולה הרבה יותר- 3500 ש"ח.
2 צלמי סטילס+ וידאו- 5800 ש"ח (בקיץ עולה יותר ואנחנו ויתרנו על אלבומים).
שמלה כלה- קניתי שמלה מסייל של מעצבת ב 1500 ש"ח.
חליפת חתן כולל נעלי וחגורת עור- הזמנו מאתר אסוס בפחות מ 900 ש"ח.
התחתנו דרך צוהר ולרב נתנו 500 ש"ח (אמורים רק לשלם החזר נסיעות בעקרון).
1700 ש"ח לשיער ועיצוב שיער אצלי בבית.
1200 ש"ח לטבעות- דווקא שלי היתה זולה יחסית סביב ה400 ש"ח ושל בעלי יצאה יקרה יותר אבל זה כבר תלוי משקל של הזהב ובתכלס הטבעת זה הדבר היחידי שאשכרה נמצא עלינו שנים אחרי החתונה..
הזמנות- שקל להזמנה כולל עיצוב.
היו כמובן עוד נספחים כמו תוספת אלכוהול, עיצוב, קשקושים לרחבה ואפילו מתנות לאורחים (אריזות תמצית תה בהשראת הפורום הזה).
ויצאנו עם עודף משמעותי לאחר כל התשלומים לספקים כך שאפשר לארגן חתונה גם ללא עזרה מההורים, צריך רק סכום נזיל למקדמות.
אנחנו קבענו תקציב לכל פרמטר, עבדנו עם קובץ אקסל מסודר ולא חרגנו, יש פרמטרים שאפילו יצאו יותר נמוכים


----------



## B R G (5/6/15)

שאלה 
אני מחפש אולם לחתונה בימים אלו לחתונה בחורף. אני אשמח לשמוע היכן ניתן למצוא אולם מוכר במחיר מנה של 190 ש"ח לאדם.
&nbsp
תודה!


----------



## מיכלימיכל (6/6/15)

אם אזור רחובות רלוונטי עבורך, בשמחה 
קיבלנו הצעה כזו מטופ דוראן (שם התחתנו והיינו מאוד מרוצים) ומהגבעה בברנר.


----------



## B R G (6/6/15)

תודה! אבדוק אותם.


----------



## ronitvas (10/6/15)

רק לגבי הגבעה בברנר... 
יש עכשיו קצת בלאגנים עם הבעלים - פרשת wedit
כך שאני הייתי נזהרת...


----------



## Karma l Police (10/6/15)

היי, אפשר לשאול מי הרב? 
מאוד מעוניינת להימנע מכל הזוועות של המקווה וכו'
<אפילו לא הייתם צריכים ללכת לרבנות/צהר??>
תודה!!


----------



## מיכלימיכל (10/6/15)

הבהרה 
התחתנו דרך צהר וזו הייתה דווקא חוויה די נעימה (אנחנו חילונים לחלוטין).
המקווה היה 5 דקות במים חמימים ונעימים, הלכתי לבד עם אמא שלי והיה ממש בסדר.
עשינו הדרכת זוגיות עם הרבנית שהיתה מקסימה, הרב היה דניאל מרחובות (לא זוכרת שם מלא) והוא היה באמת בראש שלנו, נתן לי מיוזמתו להגיד ברכה ובאופן כללי דוגל בשוויון בין המינים והגענו אליו דרך צהר.
לפי מה שאני יודעת אם מגיעים אליו באופן פרטי הוא גובה תשלום גבוה...


----------



## Karma l Police (10/6/15)

אם לא תהיה ברירה אני אלך.. בצער רב 
אבל מאוד מקווה שאמצא רב שלא דורש את זה כחובה.
&nbsp
ד"א, בצהר בקשו ממך את האישור שהיית במקווה אחרי החתונה?
(כי ראיתי באתר שלהם שהם דורשים בשביל הרבנות, השאלה אם בפועל זה קורה?
כ יכול להיות רב שלא ירצה אישור ואז אחר כך בהוצאת התעודה ניתקל בבעיות..)


----------



## מיכלימיכל (11/6/15)

היי 
יש רב תל אביבי די מוכר, אוכל לבדוק לך את שמו אם תרצי, שעושה את כל הביורוקרטיה עבור הזוג ואיתו אין צורך ללכת למקווה, הוא עושה חופות מאוד קצרות וזה מין עסק שלו (עושה כמה חופות בערב), גובה כ1000 ש"ח לפי דעתי. 
אם את שואלת אותי, עדיף ללכת למקווה כבר, זה באמת בקטנה, לא בדקו אותי, רק שאלו האם התקלחתי והסתרקתי וביקשו שאשטוף את עצמי שוב וזהו..
אנחנו התבקשנו לשלוח לצהר בדואר לאחר החתונה העתק של הכתובה+ אישור מהבלנית של המקווה וכך עשינו, אז אני לא יודעת מה היה קורה אם לא הייתי מצרפת אישור של המקווה. הרב לא ביקש לראות את האישור בכל מקרה.


----------



## Karma l Police (11/6/15)

היי מיכל 
קודם כל תודה רבה!
בינתיים אני מקווה שמצאתי רב שיענה על ה"דרישות" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם עושה רק חתונה אחת, ונשמע מבטיח ממה שרשמו עליו בכל מיני מקומות.
אז נקווה שלא אצטרך את השם של הרב ההוא, אבל בינתיים תודה שוב


----------



## mohambistar (11/2/16)

גן אירועים בעמק חפר אלכסנדר 
נראה לי שב גן אירועים בעמק חפר אלכסנדר זה אפשרי מבחינת המחיר


----------

